# RT Tracker Issues p5-DBIx-SearchBuilder-1.54



## z3R0 (Jun 25, 2009)

My Apache log is reporting the following when I try to access RT Tracker from my server. I have uninstalled and reinstalled p5-DBIx-SearchBuilder-1.54 with no luck. I have all the RT Tracker dependencies for rt38 and been fighting with this for a bit. Has anyone run into this issue?


```
Can't locate DBIx/SearchBuilder/Unique.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/local/share/rt38/lib 
/usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9 /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach 
/usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach /usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9 . 
/usr/local) at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/RT/CustomFields_Overlay.pm line 70.\n

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/RT/CustomFields_Overlay.pm line 70.\n

Compilation failed in require at (eval 1171) line 3.\n

Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/RT/Ticket_Overlay.pm line 78.\n

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/RT/Ticket_Overlay.pm line 78.\n

Compilation failed in require at (eval 1167) line 3.\n

Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/RT/Tickets.pm line 76.\n

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/RT/Tickets.pm line 76.\n

Compilation failed in require at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/RT.pm line 425.\n
```

Thanks,
z3r0


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like some Perl modules have gone missing. Have you upgraded Perl recently? If so, run [cmd=]perl-after-upgrade[/cmd] (and if you have some time, rebuild all "p5-" ports to make sure).


----------



## z3R0 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just ran it with the following results:

Fixed 0 packages (0 files moved, 0 files modified)
Skipped 243 packages

Strange...

-z3r0



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Looks like some Perl modules have gone missing. Have you upgraded Perl recently? If so, run [cmd=]perl-after-upgrade[/cmd] (and if you have some time, rebuild all "p5-" ports to make sure).


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 25, 2009)

The current version for p5-DBIx-SearchBuilder is 1.55. Ports out of sync?


----------



## z3R0 (Jun 25, 2009)

Updating them as we speak. Hopefully that will do the trick.
portsnap/portmanager

Thanks for the quick replies!
-z3r0



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> The current version for p5-DBIx-SearchBuilder is 1.55. Ports out of sync?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 25, 2009)

You're welcome. If upgrading the ports tree and the outdated ports doesn't solve it, you could always try [cmd=]portmaster -Rf www/rt38[/cmd]. This will likely rebuild a sh*tload of stuff, but it should restore full functionality in the end.


----------



## z3R0 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ok I'll try that if the portupdates bonk out. Googling I ran into an old post: http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-1911.html

What caught my eye was:

"DutchDaemon
February 2nd, 2009, 09:06
Hi,

well *I removed all bsdpan-* modules (through pkg_delete) that were duplicated and were causing problems*, 
I had to recompile the perl and then I ran portupgrade -f p5*. Now everything seems fine...

Thanks for support,
brm

Don't forget to run a pkgdb -F to make sure that any missing CPAN Perl modules are replaced by their ports counterparts."

Running the the updates right now shows


```
rCreateInstalledDbVerifyContentsFile 0.4.1_9 error: "@comment ORIGIN:" not found in /var/db/pkg/bsdpan-DBI-1.608/+CONTENTS
		[B]bsdpan-DBI-1.608 installation is corrupt![/B]
		recomend running "pkg_delete -f bsdpan-DBI-1.608" then manually reinstalling this port
rCreateInstalledDbVerifyContentsFile 0.4.1_9 error: "@comment ORIGIN:" not found in /var/db/pkg/bsdpan-DBI-1.608/+CONTENTS
		bsdpan-DBI-1.608 installation is corrupt!
		recomend running "pkg_delete -f bsdpan-DBI-1.608" then manually reinstalling this port
```

So I'm thinking if bspan-DBI is corrupt it might be a similar issue that I'm having.

-z3r0





			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You're welcome. If upgrading the ports tree and the outdated ports doesn't solve it, you could always try [cmd=]portmaster -Rf www/rt38[/cmd]. This will likely rebuild a sh*tload of stuff, but it should restore full functionality in the end.


----------



## z3R0 (Jun 30, 2009)

Well I've tried everything with no luck. I updated the ports repository then all the ports and nothing, then I deleted/uninstalled and reinstalled the ports and again nothing.

I'm almost about to give up on RT and just write my on system from scratch :x



			
				z3R0 said:
			
		

> Ok I'll try that if the portupdates bonk out. Googling I ran into an old post: http://forums.freebsd.org/archive/index.php/t-1911.html
> 
> What caught my eye was:
> 
> ...


----------

